# Finishing a tube of lipstick?



## thiaaax3 (May 15, 2014)

How long does it take for you guys to get through a tube of lipstick? I'm wondering to see if its worth ever getting a BU on a LE lipstick


----------



## jenbear (May 15, 2014)

I have never finished one in my life! I only get a back up if I really love it and am afraid I might lose it one day, or so that I can have one in my desk and one in my purse.


----------



## pleasantmacabre (May 15, 2014)

I've finished one (snob) and I've had it for a few years lol unless you wear the lipstick daily but I have so many I rotate but snob is my fav and got lotsa use


----------



## thiaaax3 (May 19, 2014)

pleasantmacabre said:


> I've finished one (snob) and I've had it for a few years lol unless you wear the lipstick daily but I have so many I rotate but snob is my fav and got lotsa use


 thanks !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

thiaaax3 said:


> How long does it take for you guys to get through a tube of lipstick? I'm wondering to see if its worth ever getting a BU on a LE lipstick


I never get through a tube of lipstick, but as *I apply them layered*, I would use them up if I didn't have so many. It depends on the layers in fact !


----------



## Merekat703 (May 19, 2014)

Some colors I hardly use and others I need to rebuy alot. Snob I go through atleast 4 a year. Some LE I like backups to incase they get tossed in the washer by mistake or melt in my car.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 20, 2014)

I have finished a lipstick before and I have yet to do it again at some point. I am almost done with Lollipop Loving l/s and will need to finish it.


----------



## Dany (May 28, 2014)

I've had Mehr for about 8 months maybe, I'm not too sure, I use it 3 or 4 days out of the week and I still have half left.


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 8, 2014)

I think it depends how much you wear a lipstick/how many other lipsticks you have. I've used up one lipstick in my life and that was back when I used to only own that and wear it everyday (a long time ago!)


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Aug 8, 2014)

it's definitely harder to use up an entire lipstick than one might think, but I've used up a tube of Patisserie. I had it for a few years, but didn't wear it every day. I'd go through phases of not being able to stop wearing it. I have many lipstick back ups Ive never opened, and probably never will. Except for Mystical, now that is my all time favorite lipstick. I had to get a BU and I've been wearing it a bunch this summer and it still has well over half left.


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 10, 2014)

The only lipstick I have ever finished a tube of is Mehr as I use that all the time, I hardly use the limited edition ones


----------



## qleva (Aug 26, 2014)

I probably will never finish a tube!


----------



## HappyHippy (Sep 4, 2014)

If I use a lipstick every day all day then I will finish it in 9 months. I think that's hillarious because now, after 9 months there will be a new MAC baby born in my stash.


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 17, 2014)

I can’t remember the last time that I actually finished a tube of lipstick.  I have trouble committing to just one shade for that long.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  P.S.  Moved this thread to Cosmetic Discussion.


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 20, 2014)

I finish a few lipsticks every year because I'm almost never without lipstick and reapply throughout the day all day every day. I also now prefer creamy finishes and they tend to go down faster.  This year I finished Oh, Oh, Oh, Out For Passion, Kinda Sexy, 2 Tarte  Lipsurgence pencils and I have well under 1/4 left of Rich Marron and Fashion Force.  I forgot - I finished NARS Moscow too and Amsterdam is almost done.  Honestly, while I do finish more lip products than anything else, I tend to get them to 1/4-1/3 left and then decide I'm bored of them. I used to keep them around, but this year I decided that if I'm down that far I've gotten my monies worth so I just get rid of them at that point. That's what BTM is for. I get a lot of my my lipsticks that way in the first place.


----------



## discrepancy (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm 75% done with one, and it's taken me nearly two years!


----------



## caitlinx (Sep 20, 2014)

Never! Just tossed a few that went funny


----------



## MissTania (Sep 20, 2014)

Merekat703 said:


> Some colors I hardly use and others I need to rebuy alot. Snob I go through atleast 4 a year. Some LE I like backups to incase they get tossed in the washer by mistake or melt in my car.


I used to wear Snob all the time, I finished quite a few too!


----------



## thethinmint (Sep 25, 2014)

Any opinions on keeping lipsticks in rotation? I've personally never had lipstick go bad on me but I wonder how long is to long to be keeping one? They don't ever seem to have a labeled expiration date or maybe I'm just not looking in the right places.


----------



## discrepancy (Sep 25, 2014)

thethinmint said:


> Any opinions on keeping lipsticks in rotation? I've personally never had lipstick go bad on me but I wonder how long is to long to be keeping one? They don't ever seem to have a labeled expiration date or maybe I'm just not looking in the right places.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 25, 2014)

jenbear said:


> I have never finished one in my life! I only get a back up if I really love it and am afraid I might lose it one day, or so that I can have one in my desk and one in my purse.


Same that's why I buy bu of a lippie i love afraid I may lose it aleast I know I have another one sitting pretty lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 25, 2014)

thethinmint said:


> Any opinions on keeping lipsticks in rotation? I've personally never had lipstick go bad on me but I wonder how long is to long to be keeping one? They don't ever seem to have a labeled expiration date or maybe I'm just not looking in the right places.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 13, 2014)

probably around 10 months. I keep a few in my purse that I take to work ..and Ive finished quite a few...
  Angel, Creme cup, vivaglam V, Lollipop loving, Vivaglam cyndi, cut a caper, revlon lip butter in cotton candy, revlon pink in the afternoon lipstick...and a ton of gloss.. and this is in 3 years.. so not too too bad. I will say rimmel's airy fairy ive had since 2009 and use it regularly and I still havent finished it =\


----------

